# your current security settings do not allow this file to be downloaded



## Rita1944 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi I am trying to download a theme pack for my computer, it has winxp SP3. It is a Dell Inspiron 531S, and has AVG virus program, winpatrol 2008, and an anti-malware program.Not sure the name of it other than anti-malware, and my firewall is activated.
But everytime I try to download this theme from this certain site, even though my virus program says it's okay, I get this message.
*your current security settings do not allow this file to be downloaded*

I have gone to my internet options and into security and changed the settings to allow downloads, and set it to med-low, but once I leave, it resets itself, does anyone know what I can do to allow me to download from this site.
hxxp://www.appleblossomart.net/Themes/In-All-Its-Glory-Themes.htm

thanks for any help- Rita


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Rita, welcome to TSF

McAfee Site Advisor lists appleblossomart as a dangerous site, meaning any files you download from there might be infected with spyware or adware. Go *here* and scroll down to read the user reviews.

I would recommend using a more reliable site to download themes from, such as *http://customize.org/xpthemes*

Also, you might want to consider installing the *Site Advisor plugin/addon* for your browswer. This will put a small button in your browser's status bar that turns green for safe sites and red for potentially dangerous sites. It also gives you the option to put a green or red icon next to your google searches to warn you of dangerous sites before you actually visit them.

If you're using XP SP3, install this *UxTheme Patcher* and reboot. This willl allow you to download and install 3rd-party themes.


----------



## Rita1944 (Jul 10, 2008)

Koala
Thank you very much, I appreciate your reply. 
Rita


----------

